# Petco Grooming Horror Story



## nycmalt (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi folks, I normally just lurk around here and catch the grooming tips from everyone. Before I go on, I just want to say that you folks are some of the more ingenious people around lol the things we do for our pooches.

Just some background. I've had my dog for a year, she's 14 months old, and I've been keeping her hair long since the first day I got her. Everyday (EVERY SINGLE DAY), my wife and I would spend a good 10-30 minutes brushing her depending on her mats. As a result, her coat was mat-free and almost reached the ground (I trimmed it on occassion to keep the coat even length). Brushing her was a fun, relaxing, and great way to not only bond with her but to also destress ourselves from our hectic jobs and focus on our dog.
It's tough keeping the coat mat free, as you all know, but all the hard work is worth it.

Now Petco has taken all that away from us because of stupidity and just plain carelessness on their part.

We live in Sheepshead Bay. Petco just opened up a new store there and had a $20 grooming (bath and brush only) special. Our normal groomer (who is excellent!) is pretty far from us, and since the new Petco was only 2 blocks from us, we thought we'd give them a try and see how they were, plus they do their work in the open, so that was a plus for us.

We drop off our dog, specifically repeating 2 or 3 times, we only want the grooming special. 2 hours later we come back and see our dog's hair has ALL BEEN SHAVED OFF with the execption of her leg which we stopped before they finished. My dog looks nothing like herself. My wife and I were completely distraught. It's like picking up your 6 year old daughter from daycare and finding out that the teachers shaved her completely bald. 

We were crushed, I could not even speak. I felt like someone had really tore my heart out at that moment. My wife almost cried several times. our pooch really enjoyed grooming time with us together and it was one of our few things that the 3 of us could spend some family time together, and now Petco took it all away simply because there was another man of the same nationality as me who also had a maltese (but he wanted a haircut). Apparently they mixed our information (even though he came in an hour after us!!!!).

The store manager (Miguel, a big guy with glasses) was a total jerk. His entire attitude was "it's hair so what. I'm sorry, what else you want me to say." For a new store, you'd think they'd be a little more sympathetic especially trying to gain the community's trust.

I'm so furious with them, I don't know what to do right now. If you live in Brooklyn, DO NOT GOTO Petco Grooming on Ave. Y and East 17th Street. They've taken away 12 months of hard work in 30 minutes with their carelessness, and they don't even care.


----------



## Boston's mom (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry







. I took Boston to PetSmart and the groomer shaved the hair off the top of his nose like he was some type of terrier or schnauzer. I was very dissapointed







. He looked like an old man and not a puppy. It's growing back now. I'm so happy i told her not to cut the hair on his head







. 

Just remember it will grow back and it could of been worse


----------



## nycmalt (Jun 4, 2007)

> I'm so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your post makes me so sad because my dog used to have all that hair that yours has. I literally have almost a thousand photos of my dog before the grooming incident and I can't even bear to look at any of them because it makes me want to drive to Petco and strangle them with my bare hands.

I'll post some photos later so you guys can see just how badly they butchered her hair.


----------



## Boston's mom (May 1, 2007)

I would love to see her!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I am so sorry this has happened to you! I don't blame you one bit for being mad! I would be tempted to take some kind of legal action against them if it were possible. At the very least, I would be phoning their corporate headquarters and telling them what happened and just how nasty the manager was to you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, I am so very sorry for the trauma that you have been through. I think you'll find that most of us here understand and empathize with you. I truly can imagine the shock you felt.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm really sorry. I'd be just as upset as you. I'd be furious actually. When my Gizmo was younger, on his very first groom, I took him to Petsmart and they left him looking like a rat.... completely chopped up. I have before and after pictures but I don't wanna hi-jack you're thread. I really want to see the pictures though.

And like others of stated, it will grow back in no time.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would do as Leigh Ann says. AT LEAST call the corporate headquarters. They should offer some sort of compensation (not that they can give hair back) for what they so carelessly did. 



The only consoling words I have for you are : Maltese hair does grow rather quickly and faster once they reach a year of age, so maybe it won't take as long this time to grow her hair out.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss - of the hair that is . 20 years ago , my beautiful Shih Tzu's knot free , floor length coat was clipped - the thought still sends chills down my spine . That was the last time I ever went back to a groomer - I learnt to do it myself . By the way , I DID cry - boy was I traumatized - I took no photos for 3 months . Take heart , the hair will grow . Sarah


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=386686
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy do I know how you feel. I came home one day to find that my neighbor chopped off all the hair on Duff's face. I couldn't even look at him without getting angry, and poor Duff thought he was in trouble. This was nearly 2 months ago, and his face is looking much better. 
I know you're upset, and I too would call their corporate offices to complain.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no,







geez, that was an awful mistake on their part & I'm soooooo sorry that happened. I don't blame you for being outraged. It will grow back, but I know from experience that doesn't erase the anger you feel right now. I keep both my Malts in a short cut because thats the way I like it. But my Boo did get nearly shaved once & the groomer cut half of his beautiful tail off, which she wasn't supposed to even touch. I was livid & did cause quite a scene & I did cry on the drive home.It seemed to take forever for the tail to grow back long again too, at least a yr. The groomer wasn't our regular groomer & I was so mad at myself too for trying out a new groomer. I think you should complain to the Petco Corp. Headquarters too, especially since they were so rude to you after they shaved your Malt. I do very much sympathize with you.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hi folks, I normally just lurk around here and catch the grooming tips from everyone. Before I go on, I just want to say that you folks are some of the more ingenious people around lol the things we do for our pooches.
> 
> Just some background. I've had my dog for a year, she's 14 months old, and I've been keeping her hair long since the first day I got her. Everyday (EVERY SINGLE DAY), my wife and I would spend a good 10-30 minutes brushing her depending on her mats. As a result, her coat was mat-free and almost reached the ground (I trimmed it on occassion to keep the coat even length). Brushing her was a fun, relaxing, and great way to not only bond with her but to also destress ourselves from our hectic jobs and focus on our dog.
> It's tough keeping the coat mat free, as you all know, but all the hard work is worth it.
> ...


You poor things. I'm really sorry for what happened. I would be FURIOUS!!!!! You ABSOLUTELY should call the Petco and find out who Miguel has to answer to and write them a scathing letter. Or call. Or both. PLEASE don't let it go without complaining to them. 

I could go on about how rotten customer service is in general these days. It's sad, isn't it?

And I can somewhat understand your trauma. I remember once when a hairdresser cut my daughter's long, blond sprial curl that were past her butt into a shoulder-length cut and, every time I had the chance to be alone, I bawled my eyes out! (I didn't want her to think she looked bad, and she didn't, so I hid my tears). Anyway, it WILL grow back. And maybe it will even be nice to have a summer of shorter hair. I bet she still looks beautiful. And you can still most definitely groom her every day! I keep Ollie in a puppy cut and I still groom him almost daily.

Hugs to you guys


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, I'm so sorry. the first time Sparkey was shaved I was also shocked but I already knew they are going to do it because I told them but still it is a big difference. I can imagine how angry you must be at them







I would be too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no!! I can't even fatham how upset you must be!! 







A couple of months ago my groomer chopped off Abbey's top know and it was standing straight up and it was feathered out and looked like a large golf ball on top of her head - she called it a "fountain"!! IT WAS HORRIBLE!!!! It'll take months before it grows back completely - it makes me mad every day as I re-do her hair.

The whole body? UGG - I'd be out of my mind. I hope you don't let this go, please, people can't just do stuff like that and have no consequences!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG




























That is soooo insane!!! I am so sorry that happened....I can't imagine what you felt like, as I know what it's like to take great pride in your baby's hair, and then to have someone do that.... That is horrible, and it's even worse that the manager coudln't even offer you kind words! DEFINITELY call corporate headquarters!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is just plain wrong.







You must call corporate headquarters. No it won't put your furbabies hair back, but it will, hopefully, give you some satisfaction.

On the good side (if there is a good side







), it's summer so she won't be too cold -- and it will grow back, although growing a coat out after it's been shaved is much more difficult than growing out the puppy coat.

I would be so angry and upset.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, definitely complain. They should at least make some compensation for their mistake. A nice hefty gift certificate wouldn't be too much for them to do. Make sure it's not for another grooming though. I certainly wouldn't let them touch my dog again.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I agree with everyone here - you have every right to be absolutely FURIOUS!! I too would implore you to call the Headquarters. No, it wont bring the hair back, but too often people let things go and that's why time & time again, poor service continutes to happen. I'm guilty of this myself so I really should take some of my own advice!

Also, your wife should feel free to cry like a baby! The one time I was unhappy with Harley's groom - she cut more off than I wanted but nothing compared to your baby - I paid, practically ran to the car, got him in his seatbelt & proceded to bawl my eyes out!!

Glad you found this site, just wish we could have met you, your wife & your furbaby under better circumstances







Your post was so pasionate, its easy to see how much you both care for that little fluff-butt of love!










Despite the haircut, we're looking forward to seeing pictures!!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I feel sooo sorry for you right now...I do understand completely!! The same thing happened to my Kissi abut 2 1/2 years ago. I took her to a "new" groomer, had 5 references, the groomer said she knew all the references and did their dogs all the time. She lied!! After 3 very loud conversations on the phone she finally admitted to me that she was not who I thought she was and was afraid someone else would get in trouble for something she did...her shop was on the same street as the groomer I thought I was taking Kissi to. She was supposed to trim about 1/2 inch off the bottom to even it up. Kissi had a beautiful silky coat (mat free) to the floor. I returned to find her shaved (pink) all over...face and all...the only thing she left was a little tiny tuft of hair on the top of her head (about 10 hairs) so she could put a bow on it and she only shaved about half way down her tail. I was livid!! I did not even recognize my own dog!! She actually had razor burn marks on her little body. Kissi's whole personality changed...Lord only knows what that stupid woman put my Kissi through that day!! I was not as nice as you were though...when she told me that it was "only hair" and it would grow back...I threatened to shave her daughter's hair and see how she liked it!! When I told her what my husband paid for Kissi she almost had a heart-attack. I probably should have sued her but truthfully all I wanted to do was KILL her. 

Hang in there, it will look better in about 2 weeks...in the mean time...buy some really cute clothes for your little one and you will both feel better.
Linda


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That is terrible. I'm so sorry. I know how frustrated and upset you must be. There are so many groomer horror stories. There are not enough good groomers out there...and unfortunately our babies are the ones who have to suffer b/c of it. My beloved Bijou (rip) used to always come home looking like a poodle.







One haircut was worst than the next. Finally, I have found a great groomer for Benny. Once you find a good groomer, consider yourself lucky...you may have to travel but it's probably worth it. Good luck with everything! Hopefully this will never happen again to you!


----------



## nycmalt (Jun 4, 2007)

wow reading everyone's comments here have really made it much easier for us to cope. We felt so a little silly getting so upset, so we're glad we found people who completely understand what we're going through.

I yelled at corporate on the phone while I was in the store, and have an open case reference number with them. I've spoken with an attorney (also pet owner







) and he's advising me of my legal options at this point. They offered me some gift certificates, but at this point, we get upset even seeing the Petco logo, so I'm not sure how good those things will be for us.

I will post pictures maybe later today or tomorrow. I was originally going to do it yesterday, but I'm still not ready to look at old pictures of her yet


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> wow reading everyone's comments here have really made it much easier for us to cope. We felt so a little silly getting so upset, so we're glad we found people who completely understand what we're going through.
> 
> I yelled at corporate on the phone while I was in the store, and have an open case reference number with them. I've spoken with an attorney (also pet owner
> 
> ...


Nooo don't feel silly getting upset!!!!! 

I will not even take Sprout to a groomer b/c my mom's dog has come home looking ridiculous so many times, with so many groomers. She said one thing, he came home with another. If they don't KNOW how to do what you ask for -- why not just SAY that, rather than forging ahead and shaving the dog because that's all they know how to do!!!!!! The only groomer I would ever trust with my baby lives in upstate NY, she used to be our neighbor in Maine but now of course she's way too far away. 

It's sad that these incompetent groomers give dog owners a bad taste and put us off from trying groomers who may be better. 

I'm so sorry your baby was shaved, it must feel like a huge violation to you and your wife. How ridiculous that they mixed you up with another customer!!!!!!! I would be almost as p*ssed about that as about the dog being shaved. Please continue to take action and let the store and the corporation know about this. Sure, "it is just hair" but it's a huge screw-up and no remorse was shown. They will lose customers by treating people the way they treated you!!! Ugh. 

Smooches to your little Malt, who I'm sure is cute no matter how long or short her hair is!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't even imagine how upset I would be if I went back to find Wookie's hair all cut off. OHHH poor you and your wife!







What a nightmare. I sure do hope that in some way PetCo can offer compensation. GADs what a mess!

I understand 100% what you mean about the stress release "grooming time" is. I love sitting here and combing Wookie's hair and the bonding time is priceless. I am so very sorry this was stolen from you.

I wish everyone had the groomer I have, she has a small sitting area in her shop and it's so nice to just wait there for Wookie to be done. Again I am so sorry this happened to you all.

Melanie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, what a nightmare! Hang in there!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't know what to say (shaking head). I agree with some of the guys you should not let this pass or this grooming shop will continue to do it and know that there are no repercussions to their mistakes. It was not a small mistake. It was huge.

Tina


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> I don't know what to say (shaking head). I agree with some of the guys you should not let this pass or this grooming shop will continue to do it and know that there are no repercussions to their mistakes. It was not a small mistake. It was huge.
> 
> Tina[/B]


 I completely agree! Their job is centered around our pets- the least they can do is do their job right. If it werent for people like all of us who hold are dogs as family members- they'd most likely be out of business, so if anything they should truly be trying to gain your trust, apologize, and find some way to make it up to you. That's terrible that the manager was so rude. If he thinks "it's just hair" he obviously doesn't know pet owners well... it's just like when you go get your own hair cut... if someone completely goes against what you asked to be trimmed, they'll most likely be in some trouble. It should be likewise when dealing with a pet. You're paying money to get it done as YOU want it. Not to pay for drastic mistakes.
I dont blame you or your wife at all for being distressed! My boyfriend and I would be exactly the same! I'd say go for any legal action you can or at least report it to their corporate office because if they dont care about their customers' wishes- they shouldn't be working in grooming in the first place.

There. My rant is over.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry this happened. It's terrible and I would be insane.You don't live far from me, I am in Staten Island. I would listen to all this advice and go after them they shouldn't get away with this. I know the feelings you must have and not to mention the anger. I hope everything will go good and you get some kind of justice
Andrea


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Gift Certificates!! lol I would tell them were they could put their gift certificates. I have told everyone I know that owns a dog your story,and they can not believe that someplace that is supposed to be so pet oriented could make such a huge mistake. I have heard of others that have also not been happy with the grooming that they received from Petco. I'm curious, what legal actions has your attorney said you can take?


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

geez...im a groomer and dont even trust other groomers to even touch Skwooshee's coat...sad huh? Gives me chills even thinking about leaving him in the care of someone else! 

Im sorry u have to go thru this.


----------



## nycmalt (Jun 4, 2007)

update:

first of all thanks to evryone again for posting your thoughts. You guys have no idea how much better it has made us feel to know that other Maltese owners consider this a terrible thing as well.

The District Manager called me yesterday (Janet). Very nice lady, and sounded very sympathetic to my problem. Perhaps she took some classes that the store manager obviously missed, but I really felt that she was genuine. I got very emotional talking about it and had to cut our convo short because I think I actually started crying, it was kind of embarassing. I told her to call me back today. She doesn't know what they can do to fix the problem, which sounds like the truth.

My lawyer said I could sue for a host of things from simple reimbursement to punitive damages for mental anguish. I'd rather just move forward at this point, and not get embroiled in a lawsuit that would take weeks and probably months to resolve. However, I did have him write a demand letter for me to Petco asking for certain actions and gifts (all for my dog). if the demands are met, then I'll let it drop and be happy with the knowledge that my dog will be happy with everything. If not, then I'll do whateevr I have to legal action wise.

I demanded the following:

Handwritten apology from all persons involved (Gabriel, Wendy, Miguel) plus one from Corporate office
Miguel (manager) to be reprimanded (but not fired)
Miguel to attend customer relations class
Gabriel (Paperwork handler) to be sternly disciplined
Improve the way they handle paperwork of incoming pets so that this doesn’t happen to anyone else.

1 year supply of pet food – Cesar’s (approx. 362 cans)
1 year supply chewing sticks – Smokehouse 4” or 6” twizzle sticks (approx. 300 sticks)
4 3lb bags of Purina One dry food
10 bags Duke’s peanut butter chews
6 bottles of Cain & Able lavender peppermint conditioner
6 bottles of 4 Paws Magic Coat Puppy tearless Shampoo
doggy steps
10 toys at our choosing
5 articles of dog clothing
2 grooming brushes 
1 grooming scissor 
1 grooming nail clipper 
1 grooming wireless buzzer
Reimbursement of expenses to our regular groomer (Paws-R-Us) for extra visit to fix dog’s haircut - $50


I don't know what their answer will be, but it better make me feel better.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> update:
> 
> first of all thanks to evryone again for posting your thoughts. You guys have no idea how much better it has made us feel to know that other Maltese owners consider this a terrible thing as well.
> 
> ...


 

*GOOD LUCK and God Bless! What a mess this is, oh my gosh, again I have to tell you I would have been so mad I am not sure I could have walked away. I would be in jail for sure.*



*Melanie*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry that you and your pup had to go through this experience. I agree with the other posters that the hair will grow back and I am glad that no permanent damage has been done (outside of the obvious trauma it caused you and your spouse).


----------



## nycmalt (Jun 4, 2007)

UPDATE #2:

Petco has offered a $200 gift certificate and a $50 check to reimburse me for my expense to fix my dog's haircut at my regular groomer. My wife and I are very happy with the way Petco Corporate dealt with this. I won't ever goto their grooming again, but I'll certainly continue to buy my pet supplies there.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you were able to reach a quick and agreeable resolution. Hopefully it'll grow back before you know it.


----------

